# NC/Southern Area Herf @ Charlie's - Webmeister (1 of 2)



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry it took so long to get these posted - madness at its finest the past couple days around here...

I'll come back later to put names to the faces. I am putting 20 pics per page, so please take a look at the other one when you are finished here.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice photos


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome stuff Mike! That's what I'm talkin' about! 

CD


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Rough looking bunch.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

More food pics than cigar pics, I know why Mike was there LOL

Looks like a great time!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pix! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Damn I missed the cassadios--probably misspelled--Crap!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

tx_tuff said:


> More food pics than cigar pics, I know why Mike was there LOL
> 
> Looks like a great time!


but I was first in line...

food shows up, everyone looking around with the "I dont want to be first" look on their faces...that cheesesteak quesadilla kicked ass (I could have eaten the entire thing)


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Tha Criddler said:


> Rough looking bunch.


but we can smoke the hell out of some cigars


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pics!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Man, I want to come up and hang with ya'll, looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

It was a blast!!Damn good food and smokes and the brotherhood-nuf said


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

took a road trip meet new friends good time GOOD SMOKE thanks


----------

